# Favorite Dessert?



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 28, 2019)

What's your favorite dessert? Living in Central PA, I'm going with Whoopie Pies!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 28, 2019)

Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 28, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream!



I see you! 

 6GRILLZNTN


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm betting someone says "*Raspberry Chiffon Pie!!!" *

I am guessing Ms Bear makes an outstanding one too!

*
*


----------



## siege (Aug 28, 2019)

I live in Idaho now, but I grew up in South Florida.
KEY LIME PIE !
 I wouldn't turn down a nice slice of coconut cake, either.


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 28, 2019)

Peach pie made from scratch with tree-ripened peaches.


----------



## kelbro (Aug 28, 2019)

Favorite dessert? Yes, please. And thanks!


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 28, 2019)

2nds(3rds) on the meat is generally the dessert I choose.

Or beer. It's a tossup.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2019)

blueberry pie, made with berries picked in the wild, must say though it's been years since I did that!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Favorite dessert? Yes, please. And thanks!


That's me too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm not into many desserts so I'll say a creamee is my go to.

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 28, 2019)

Well up untill school started back up for my boys a few weeks ago dessert  for us was a hot dog and a smores over the fire out back.


----------



## JCAP (Aug 28, 2019)

Carrot cake or pumpkin pie. Can’t go wrong with either!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 28, 2019)

Peach cobbler during peach season. A rich lemon bundt cake with cream cheese frosting the rest of the year. Might make one or the other this weekend!


----------

